# introducing emperor scorpions to be housed together?



## stephen sav (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi I recently bought another emperor who is about an inch bigger than my other one.  one is 3 inches and one is 4 inches.  Can/should i risk introducing them together? I want them to be in the same enclosure to possibly breed when theyre older.  does this sound fine?


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Oct 7, 2017)

They are a communal species so you shouldnt have any issues, just ensure your enclosure is large enough for both of them to venture around, I'd say 10+ gallon tank or an improvised enclosure the provides plenty of floor space. Provide plenty of hides and deep substrate.


----------



## stephen sav (Oct 7, 2017)

Sempiternal7 said:


> They are a communal species so you shouldnt have any issues, just ensure your enclosure is large enough for both of them to venture around, I'd say 10+ gallon tank or an improvised enclosure the provides plenty of floor space. Provide plenty of hides and deep substrate.


ok i just put them together and going to watch them


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 7, 2017)

Wait, did you even get a positive ID on this scorpion yet?


----------



## stephen sav (Oct 7, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Wait, did you even get a positive ID on this scorpion yet?


yea i confirmed it myself, its identical to my other emperor


----------



## stephen sav (Oct 7, 2017)

Sempiternal7 said:


> They are a communal species so you shouldnt have any issues, just ensure your enclosure is large enough for both of them to venture around, I'd say 10+ gallon tank or an improvised enclosure the provides plenty of floor space. Provide plenty of hides and deep substrate.


they started to grip up and fight so i seperated them! any advice? i got scared i didnt want the bigger one to kill the smaller one. I think its the size difference its like 2 inches bigger thgan the smaller one


----------



## Scorpionluva (Oct 7, 2017)

stephen sav said:


> they started to grip up and fight so i seperated them! any advice? i got scared i didnt want the bigger one to kill the smaller one.


Sounds like they are not the same species. Post pics of both and im sure eventually someone will tell you what they are for sure.  You need to have patience and give the new 1 time to settle in before they are put together even if they are the same species


----------



## stephen sav (Oct 7, 2017)

Scorpionluva said:


> Sounds like they are not the same species. Post pics of both and im sure eventually someone will tell you what they are for sure.  You need to have patience and give the new 1 time to settle in before they are put together even if they are the same species


ok ill try to introduce again in a week. im sure they are same species


----------



## Scorpionluva (Oct 7, 2017)

stephen sav said:


> ok ill try to introduce again in a week. im sure they are same species


To the untrained eye alot can appear to be same species but if you truly want expert opinion post pics of both specimens here and wait for a response from either @Collin Clary  or @Galapoheros. They may not answer in 5 mins flat but they will eventually respond.... they have been summoned !


----------



## stephen sav (Oct 7, 2017)

This is the second one.  the first was from a breeder and i already know its an emp. this is the one in question


----------



## Scorpionluva (Oct 7, 2017)

stephen sav said:


> This is the second one.  the first was from a breeder and i already know its an emp. this is the one in question


I know but it isnt a good enough pic to make a positive ID from and just because a " breeder " sold you 1 that is claimed  to be an emperor - it doesnt mean it IS an emperor lol. Many "breeders " will claim to sell you an emperor and not know their earhole from that other hole they possess   now if you said the breeders name and we all knew this person to be a legitimate breeder who knows his stuff i might not question it then. Just my 2 cents

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Oct 7, 2017)

Very true. Especially with the heterometrus and pandinus type genus having such subtle differences in species it is common for one to mistake their own scorpions. Not saying you dont know what youre doing... but definitely be sure first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scorpionluva (Oct 7, 2017)

And also id like to add that no matter if either is a pandinus or heterometrus it is way too dry in that tank for them.


----------



## Collin Clary (Oct 8, 2017)

The picture posted is almost certainly a _Pandinus imperator._ There are a couple other species it could be, but they're not currently in the pet trade. Post picture of the other specimen to make sure it's the same species.

One thing you may consider doing is rearranging the enclosure and change the substrate before introducing a new specimen. Sometimes they can get a bit territorial, so it's best to start from square one. Behavior where they push and shove each other with their chela is normal. As long as they're not grabbing and trying to cannibalize the other, I wouldn't worry too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah if one has been alone for a long time, they get selfish haha.  Especially a gravid female often won't let a male under the same rock when she has been there a while alone.  I've watched entire broods grow up together, they try to thin it out as they get bigger.  I don't know how they go about it but certain ones tend to get kicked out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stephen sav (Oct 8, 2017)

Collin Clary said:


> The picture posted is almost certainly a _Pandinus imperator._ There are a couple other species it could be, but they're not currently in the pet trade. Post picture of the other specimen to make sure it's the same species.
> 
> One thing you may consider doing is rearranging the enclosure and change the substrate before introducing a new specimen. Sometimes they can get a bit territorial, so it's best to start from square one. Behavior where they push and shove each other with their chela is normal. As long as they're not grabbing and trying to cannibalize the other, I wouldn't worry too much.


Thgank you!!!!.
I believe theyre both male i looked at their comb like structure and they look both to be male, darn i was hoping for a female to breed. but thank you for your help and the other posters help
this is the other one i got earlier last year:


----------

